# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آیا دانشگاه آزاد مشهد واحد روانشناسی داره؟

## Pedro88

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید میخواستم ببینم دانشگاه آزاد مشهد رشته روانشناسی داره؟؟؟؟ و چه رتبه ای میخواد ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## Zahra77

*دانشگاه ازاد خوراسگان بدون کنکوره*

----------


## Pedro88

> *دانشگاه ازاد خوراسگان بدون کنکوره*


مشهد نداره

----------


## Pedro88

کسی خبر نداره مشهد داره یا نه ؟

----------

